# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Symantec Client

## Cygnus

Доброго времени суток , Народ !

КАРоче возникла вот какая проблема - на компе была установлена клиентская версия Симантека, а сервер в скоре был снесен ...
так вот теперь ось выдает сообщение что нужен пароль для удаления клиентской части.
Теперь вопрос - Этот пасворд ставит сама прога или пасворд ставил админ который ставил сервак куда все они конектились ... и как сделать так что бы снести эту пурГУ ... ?

Соображаем вместе, жду ответа ...
Усем пока ! 
Спасибо !:)

----------


## Delta

> Доброго времени суток , Народ !
> 
> КАРоче возникла вот какая проблема - на компе была установлена клиентская версия Симантека, а сервер в скоре был снесен ...
> так вот теперь ось выдает сообщение что нужен пароль для удаления клиентской части.
> Теперь вопрос - Этот пасворд ставит сама прога или пасворд ставил админ который ставил сервак куда все они конектились ... и как сделать так что бы снести эту пурГУ ... ?
> 
> Соображаем вместе, жду ответа ...
> Усем пока ! 
> Спасибо !:)


Админ, а это что-то меняет в данном случае? ...

----------


## Cygnus

Еси честно , то я тебя не понял ... что ты хотел сказать ?

----------


## Delta

Теперь вопрос - Этот пасворд ставит сама прога или пасворд ставил админ который ставил сервак куда все они конектились

 - пароль можно задать при установке.

и как сделать так что бы снести 

- отключить сервисы Symantec, удалить все записи в реестре, удалить каталог

----------


## Cygnus

ладно попробую ... 
Спасибо :)

----------


## Silkoni

пароль у symanteca таков очень простой Гы 
сам пароль -->> symantec

----------

